# Thread réservé à ceux qui n'ont que des choses intelligentes à dire



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

...je vous aime...!!!


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...je vous aime...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous tous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Nous tous ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...sans exception !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(y compris Ilitch, feelgood et sonnyboy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Nous tous ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Damned ! C'était pas un truc intelligent ! Vite rattrapons nous !

Euh... Ça va ? Pluvieux comme matin... Non ? Et heu... sinon ça va ? ... Au moins ça fait du bien à la terre, hein. ... C'est les argiculteurs qui doivent être contents.

Désolé, Barbarella, ch'suis à mon maximum là


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...sans exception !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(y compris Ilitch, feelgood et sonnyboy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Même Feelgood ? C'est le matin de la grande réconcilliation ! BORN AGAIN ! Mes frères, BORN AGAIN ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Embrassez vous en chantant des trucs débiles. Tant pis pour le sujet de Barbarella.


Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Smac ! Allélouïa !


----------



## Yip (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]



Elle est triste barbarella ?


----------



## Sir (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...sans exception !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(y compris Ilitch, feelgood et sonnyboy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Même moi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 
Même moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Evidemment !!!
Pourquoi cette question ????


----------



## Sir (26 Mai 2003)

Bonjour thebig et bonne journée 
Amities Sir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Sir !
Content de te croiser de bon matin ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage pour la journée !


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

Personne n'aurait du café en trop ?

non ?

vraiment personne ?

bon, qui en veut ?


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

Ouais ! Moi ! Je fournis les croissants.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas gagné


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

j'aime bien ta signature Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si! (mer..., me suis encore vendu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Merci Nico, tu veux un peu de jus d'orange sanguine avec ?


----------



## tomtom (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *






* 

[/QUOTE]tomtom, étant donné qu'il manque un doigt, on aimerait savoir lequel...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Salut Tomtom !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ça commence fort ... en forme ???


----------



## bonpat (26 Mai 2003)

*"L'intelligence c'est comme les cacahuètes, plus on en a, plus on en a"* 
Anonyme


----------



## tomtom (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * parce que j'attends un deuxième enfant et qu'il fait beau. Voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_et c'est vrai qu'il fait bien beau_


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
...

Mais le THREAD ! 
...Des choses INTELLIGENTES ???





Faut pas DÉCEVOIR BARBARELLA, les gars !!



* 

[/QUOTE]

Des choses intelligentes de gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est compatible ca ?


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
Des choses intelligentes de gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est compatible ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne dévoile pas notre secret. Y'a des femmes dans le coin.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Bon voici quelques exmples de ce qui ne faut pas ecrire ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	L'air :
	" Je suis fascine par l'air. Si on enlevait l'air du ciel, tous les
oiseaux tomberaient par terre....Et les avions aussi.... En même temps l'air
tu peux pas le toucher...ça existe et ça existe pas...Ca nourrit l'homme
sans qu'il ait faim...It's magic...L'air c'est beau en même temps tu peux
pas le voir, c'est doux et tu peux pas le toucher.....L'air c'est un peu
comme mon cerveau... " J.C. VanDamme

	La totale :
	"A l'intérieur de soi-même, DEEP INSIDE, vraiment à l'intérieur,
quelque chose de invincible qui s'appelle LE SPIRIT, l'esprit. On a été bâti
comme ça, on a été fait avec LE SPIRIT. Ca, c'est la ligne droite du corps,
nous on pense horizontal, 1h, 2h, 3h, 4 h, on est INSECURE, les gens ont
peur du temps. Quel âge tu as, 40 ans ? Alors quand je dis que j'vais mourir
à 45 ans, ouai, j'me fous de la gueule des gens, moi ! Ils n'ont pas
compris, parce que le temps, les secondes entre toi et moi sont des secondes
mais pour l'oxygène qui est une matière moins compressée que ton corps
humain ; 1 seconde, c'est 100 secondes et la pierre et la brique et chais
pas quoi, elle est faite de compression énorme. Il faut la Black &amp; Decker.
Mais tu enlèves cette pression et tu deviens vertical comme l'esprit. Tout
tombe, qu'est-ce qui reste en vie ? Les molécules faites d'électricité parce
que ça bouge. Alors il y'a les molécules qui est faite de flèches (on a dit
que je parlais du film, je m'excuse !) et alors l'électricité qui est faite
au plus fin de sa couche de FEELING qui s'appelle LOVE et mon FEELING est :
je sais que tu m'écoutes avec attention. Mais c'est dur d'entendre des
choses comme ça quand il parle de la pomme et du serpent et de ADAM and EVE
mais ça c'est des questions beaucoup plus pausibles. Le BIG-BANG THEORY
D'EINSTEIN, I MEAN, tu mets une molécule que tu crées, qu'il n'a pas lui,
hein, il a pas la molécule, mais nous on l'a, on veut la garder, tu vois et
lui il a cette énergie qui a fait le BIG BANG et l'univers a grandi et c'est
ça le monde, c'est pas compliqué la vie !" JC VanDamme 

	Etre aware :
	"Y a des gens qui n'ont pas réussi parce qu'ils ne sont pas aware,
ils ne sont pas "au courant". Ils ne sont pas à l'attention de savoir qu'ils
existent. Les pauvres, ils savent pas. Il faut réveiller les gens.
C'est-à-dire qu'y a des gens qui font leur travail, qui font leurs études,
ils ont un diplôme, ils sont au contact tout ça. Tu as un rhume et tu fais
toujours "snif". Faut que tu te mouches. Tu veux un mouchoir ? Alors y a des
gens comme ça qui ne sont pas aware. Moi je suis aware tu vois, c'est un
exemple, je suis aware."JC Van Damme. 

	La cacahuète :
	" J'adore les cacahuètes. Tu bois une bière et tu en as marre du
goût. Alors tu manges des cacahuètes. Les cacahuètes c'est doux et salé,
fort et tendre,comme une femme. Manger des cacahuètes, it's a really strong
feeling. Et après tu as de nouveau envie de boire de la bière. Les
cacahuètes c'est le mouvement perpétuel à la portée de l'homme ". J.C.
VanDamme" 

	L'internet :
	"Le Net, tu vois, toutes les compagnies essaient de mettre dessus
leurs propres pubs, leurs propres films, tout ce qu'elle possèdent, dans
cette petite boîte. Le problème, c'est que quand tu as fumé, tu ne peux pas
faire sortir de ton esprit le goût de la cigarette. Alors, quand le génie
sort de la lampe, il est beaucoup trop gros pour pouvoir retourner dans
cette lampe. Et c'est leur problème, ils ne peuvent pas retourner dans cette
boîte qu'est le Net. Alors si tu fais un film sur le Net, tu dois le tourner
à l'intérieur du Net, et comprendre les principes du Net. Le Net est
stupide... mais intelligent." JC VanDamme 

	Les plantes :
	" Les plantes par exemple, qui n'ont pas de mains, et pas
d'oreilles,elles sentent les choses, les vibrations , elles sont plus aware
que les autres species " J.C. VanDamme

	La Coke :
	"La coke la coke y a pas plus merdique que la coke ok ? ça arrête la
tête, ça te fout tout en l'air, hein, on sait pas ce qu'on dit, on sait pas
ce qu'on fait, ok ? [...] La coke faut pas toucher c'est de la merde. J'ai
essayer moi de la battre. On peut pas la battre. Alors elle devient, quand
on la connaît, elle devient un compagnon qu'on touche pas. Je suis
allergique à la coke, c'est très simple, et c'est pour ça que je sais parler
maintenant, je suis en forme, j'ai peur de personne, je suis fort dans les
yeux, parce que j'ai pas de coke tu vois ? Bon je parle un peu vite. C'est
pas un problème non si je suis rapide. Chuis un mec qu'est rapide, je suis
speed, pourquoi ? Je mange que des légumes."JC Van Damme.

	Le Biscuit :
	"Un biscuit ça n'a pas de spirit, c'est juste un biscuit. Mais,
avant c'était du lait, des oeufs.Et, dans les oeufs, il y a la vie
potentielle" JC Van Damme 

	L'homosexualité :
	"On est tous homos. Je vais expliquer pourquoi. On est tous homos. Y
a le homesexuel, et y a le homo, y a le homo parce que on s'adore. Moi je me
regarde toujours dans la glace, pourquoi ? Pour avoir un beau corps. OK ?
Alors on m'a donné un corps, et j'essaye de le respecter le mieux que je
peux. Alors j'aime mon corps ; est-ce que je suis un homo ?" JC Vandamme

	La vie :
	" La vie c'est quelque chose de très fort et de très beau.... La vie
appartient a tous les vivants. It's both a dream and a feeling. C'est être
ce que nous ne sommes pas sans le rester. La vie c'est mourir aussi....Et
mourir c'est vraiment strong...c'est rester en vie au delà de la mort...Tous
ceux qui sont morts n'ignorent pas de le savoir " J.C. VanDamme

	Qui suis-je ?
	"Les gens voient Van Damme en tant monsieur muscles, tout ça, c'est
super, le karaté, les arts martiaux, mais y'a aussi une force intérieure,
que j'ai acquis avec les années. (...)" JC Vandamme 

	L' oxygène :
	" Entre toi et moi il y a un produit qui s'appelle un produit, et
c'est un produit qui s'appelle l'oxygène, alors si tu fais ça
(inspiration/expiration) comme ça, tu vis, mais si je tue l'oxygène comme
sur la lune, tu meurs !! " J.C. VanDamme

	Adam et Eve :
	"Moi, Adam et Ève, j'y crois plus tu vois, parce que je suis pas un
idiot : la pomme, ça peut pas être mauvais, c'est plein de pectine..." JC
Vandamme

	La femme :
	" Une femme qui est enceinte, par exemple, elle est aware qu'elle
attend un enfant ... " J.C. VanDamme

	Le moment :
	"Je crois au moment. S'il n'y a pas le moment, à ce moment-là, il
faut arriver à ce moment-là, au moment qu'on veut." JC Vandamme

	Jean Claude Camille François VanDamme :
	"Mes autres prénoms sont Camille et François. J'aime bien Camille,
non ? Ca fait "old fashion", tu trouves pas ? Ca respire le meuble de
Provence !" JC Vandamme

	Le nu :
	" Me montrer nu de dos ne me pose pas de problème mais, de face,
c'est une autre histoire, je ne voudrais pas perdre tout mes fans. " JC
Vandamme

	La vache :
	" Une vache, ça te bouffe trois hectares, moi, avec trois hectares,
je te fais deux mille kilos de riz... avec trois hectares, je te nourris
Avignon, tu vois... " J.C. VanDamme

	L'air :
	"L'air est fait d'oxygène CO2" JC VanDamme 

	Les ondes :
	"Maintenant on fait des films on les envoie par ondes, par ondes par
waves, par radiowaves, ça va être mon prochain film, donc comment on
l'envoie ? Par des feelings, électricité, qui est raw, qui est c'est c'est
c'est gros, c'est c'est c'est c'est grossier, mais dans un, dans une
compression tout à fait plate, ça devient du feeling et le feeling c'est
l'amour et l'amour c'est be aware." JC VanDamme 

	La femme moderne
	"Ma femme n'est pas ma meilleure partenaire sexuelle, mais elle fait
très bien le ménage."JC VanDamme

	La masse moléculaire :
	"Un jour je me promenais sur la plage...il y avait beaucoup de vent,
je me suis retrouvé pencher en avant, le vent à poussé la matière, la masse
moléculaire et j'ai du me battre contre cette masse parce que c'est pas une
masse faite pour l'être humain...."JC VanDamme

	L'univers :
	" Le monde est composé de flesh et de molécules, et
d'électricité,comme le big-bang tu vois, et tout ça ensemble, ça forme
l'Univers. " J.C. VanDamme

	La drogue :
	"La drogue, faut pas toucher, c'est sérieux... Moi j'ai touché, j'ai
perdu le touch, j'avais plus le feeling de la vie... Ma brain était à
l'envers dans ma tête. La drogue, c'est comme quand tu close your eyes et
que tu traverses la rue..." J.C. VanDamme

	La motivation :
	"Il faut que tu crois encore plus ce que tu crois, et quand tu
commences à croire ce que tu crois, y a personne au monde qui peut te bouger
!" - (s'adressant au public de Loft Story, excédé)"Oh non arrêtez les
clappements, merde à la fin, arrêtez ces histoires ! On n'est pas du show
bizness, okay ?" JC Vandamme


	"J'ai voulu me faire poser des implants, j'en ai d'abord parlé à ma
mère." Votre Web master

	Le Temps :
	" On n'a pas la même perception du temps selon les species, c'est ce
qui fait que je peux passer à main entre toi et moi comme ça , parce que
pour l'oxygène, une seconde, c'est peut-être dix secondes, et pour le béton,
une seconde, c'est peut-être un millième de seconde.. " J.C. VanDamme

	La relativité :
	"Parce qu'on a créé une réalité et dans notre réalité, on a inventé
le temps: les 24 heures, les 365 jours par an. Ce qui est bien! Comme ça on
sait que quand je traverse le living-room et que je marche de ma cheminée à
ma fenêtre, ça prend 10 secondes mais pour l'oiseau, ça prend une seconde et
pour l'oxygène 0 seconde!" JC Vandamme 

	Le langage :
	"A l'an 3000 les gens vont se parler avec,..., les yeux, des ondes.
Ne me prend pas pour un fou les baleines le font, les dauphins aussi. Ce
sont des animaux très intelligents dans la mer. Nous on vit dans la terre.
Et eux se communiquent, vu qu'ils ne savent pas parler dans l'eau, ils sont
forcés d'utiliser des ondes, des ondes de love ou de hate et la
communication se fait comme ça." JC VanDamme

	Le moi intérieur :
	" Tu regardes à l'intérieur de toi et tu deviens aware of your own
body! " J.C. VanDamme

	L'amour :
	" Au début pour faire l'amour..., et je ne parle pas que de sexe...,
il faut être physical, mais ensuite, il faut être plus mental,et après quand
tu as un enfant, il faut être spiritual pour bien l'élever. " J.C. VanDamme

	L'eau :
	"L'eau c'est quelque chose de concret mais pas concret. Parce que
l'eau... peut me nourrir, mais aussi l'eau... peut me porter. Parce que
l'eau... a des lois magiques. L'eau peut tenir des cargos dans la mer, des
milliers de tonnes d'acier... C'est quelque chose qui a beaucoup de
dimensions l'eau." JC Vandamme 

	Dieu : 
	"Je crois en Dieu....... un plus un égale un. Y'a Jean-Claude, y'a
Dieu, dans le même corps. Si on peut s'unifier, on devient ce qu'on appelle
les miracles, et chaque personne a le seigneur en soi. We're all one. Je
crois VRAIMENT en Seigneur." JC Vandamme 

	Le cycle de la vie :
	"Des tas de choses! On appelle ça le «cycle de la vie». Attention!
Il y a deux sortes de vies... J'espère que c'est pas trop fort, mais c'est
très profond ce que je vais dire: il y a deux vies. La première vie, c'est
la nôtre: entre toi et moi, le téléphone, la conversation, le magazine
Première, le film La Légion étrangère - qui est très beau, je respecte, mais
c'est une réalité qu'on a créée, on vit dans une réalité qu'on a créée et
que j'appelle «illusion». Et puis, il y a la mort; et la mort n'existe pas.
La mort, c'est la seconde dimension; la vraie dimension de la vie, c'est
l'univers! Et c'est là où on revient, soit dans la même enveloppe, soit dans
quelque chose d'autre dans laquelle on a envie de revenir et [soudain
adouci]... on progresse. Le progrès sur la Vérité. Et je sais que même si tu
comprends pas ce que je dis, tu le comprends."JC Vandamme

	L' enfant :
	" Quand je vois un enfant qui est moitié Belge, moitié Viêt-cong, et
qui est mon enfant, tu vois..., c'est..., c'est..., c'est mon Dieu quoi. "
J.C. VanDamme

	La femme idéale :
	"Mon type de femme, c'est une &lt;&lt; combination &gt;&gt; du corps et de
l'esprit; mais y a pas vraiment un type de femme, mais un type d'amour" JC
VanDamme

	Le modèle :
	"Mon modèle, c'est moi-même! Je suis mon meilleur modèle parce que
je connais mes erreurs, mes qualités, mes victoires et mes défaites. Si je
passe mon temps à prendre un autre modèle comme modèle, comment veux-tu que
ce modèle puisse modeler dans la bonne ligne?" JC Vandamme

	La religion :
	"La plus belle religion qu'on puisse avoir, c'est de rentrer en
soi-même et de digérer l'essence de la vie, se digérer soi-même et produire
à partir de ça sa propre religion: l'instinct. Et l'aboutissement de
l'instinct, c'est l'amour! Il faut apprendre à aimer. S'aimer d'abord
soi-même pour pouvoir aimer les autres." JC Vandamme

	Parler :
	" Ce n'est pas moi qui parle...c'est nous qui parlons. " J.C.
VanDamme

	Reacter :
	"L'être humain, en général, dans la vie, réacte. On réacte, c'est à
dire qu'on fait ce qu'on est supposé faire. Travailler, manger... J'm'excuse
de l'expression; chier, mais je trouve qu'un être humain doit créer." JC
Vandamme 

	L'ascenseur :
	"Quand tu montes dans un ascenseur... tu penses. A des tas de
choses; à des créations, à des gens, à des souvenirs... Donc on est jamais
seul spirituellement! Mais physiquement, "dans l'enveloppe", si je suis
seul... eh bien... je suis là. Et je reste là. Jusqu'à ce que les portes
s'ouvrent... Et puis je commence à marcher. Je bouge mon enveloppe. Vers ma
mission de tous les jours..." JC Vandamme 

	Wide Band :
	"Je vais essayer de rentrer sur le monde médiatique dans le net. On
va annoncer un film dans le net, de chaque pays, puis on ira sur le web, et
puis on fera avec des antennes. AT&amp;T, or Packard Bell, or AOL... the wide
band. You know about the wide band ? Hello ? OK ? Alors on va aller sur le
wide band, et là le wide band on pourra toucher 250 millions de viewers." JC
Vandamme 

	Spiritualité :
	"Votre spiritualité vous la définiriez comment?" - Oh elle est très
simple, elle est faite de oui de non, [blanc], oh look at that girl." JC Van
Damme 

	Le Retour :
	"Van Damme is back, physically and mentally. Y a rien qui peut me
stopper, except... myself and god." JC Van Damme

	La mémoire :
	"Quand on sort d'un placenta à l'age de 42 ans et quand on a
l'intelligence, le brain, le computer, la mémoire d'un 40 ans mais qui est
vide, elle doit se remplir de jour en jour, elle doit sponging, elle doit
elle doit prendre comme une éponge, elle doit elle doit... ok ?" JC VanDamme

	Le cosmos :
	"Le Cycle... le cycle du cosmos dans la vie... c'est une grande
roue. Qui est faite de... choses, de moments, de "feelings"... et la vérité,
c'est qu'il n'y a pas de vérité; la vérité, c'est qu'il faut trouver sa
propre vérité. Ma vérité à moi? Comment veux-tu que je te parle de cette
manière? Tu m'aurais parlé il y a cinq ans, ou bien il y a trois ans, ou il
y a six mois! Ou hier... ou demain... Tu m'aurais parlé de cette manière,
j'aurais pas pu te répondre de cette façon. Et grâce à ma propre vérité
(dont je n'ai pas encore la réponse de la vérité), je peux te parler d'une
manière plus sophistiquée. Il y a un an, je t'aurais parlé de mes muscles.
De combien je mange le matin, combien je suis beau et combien je suis fort,
je suis le meilleur... Mais en vérité, il n'y a pas de meilleur! En vérité,
il y a chacun soi-même!" JC Vandamme 

	L'être Humain :
	"L'être humain a tellement l'habitude de parler et de regarder,
temps en temps les gens qui sont aveugles sont plus awares que les gens qui
violent, parce qu'ils sont obligés de sentir les sensations, les gens qu'ils
aiment pas, qu'ils aiment bien, et les objets qui sont, et on est aware."JC
VanDamme.

	Le rêve :
	"Pour moi le rêve - et pour tout le monde, même si les gens ne le
savent pas (et même s'ils ne le savent pas, ils le savent), le rêve, it's a
feeling, c'est une sensation, une sensation réelle qui se produit si on
veut". JC Van Damme

	La drogue (2) :
	"La drogue? Evidemment j'en ai pris. Enfin évidemment... c'est pas
évident mais j'en ai pris. Et ça m'a rendu un peu foufou. Parce que le corps
humain n'est pas fait pour la drogue. D'abord c'était super, j'ai cru,
c'était une illusion. Et grâce au sport j'ai pu m'en sortir, et grâce a
Dieu." JC VanDamme

	L'anglais :
	"Chaque école devrait avoir l'anglais comme langue obligatoire. Je
m'en fous si c'est dans le monde musulman, le monde catholique, l'anglais
c'est le business. Même les saoudiens parlent anglais et font du big
business. Une seule langue, une seule monnaie et pas de religion, et on s'en
portera tous mieux. Mais on est pas là pour parler politique." JC Vandamme 

	Le primitif :
	"Un homme ou une femme ne frapperont pas quelqu'un sans raison. Il
faut qu'ils soient poussés à une limite pour qu'ils deviennent primitifs et
physiques. Au début, il va essayer de sauver son cul avec son esprit, avec
son avocat ou autre chose. Et après, quand tu pousses les limites, tu
deviens primitif, tu vois, comme dans les premiers âges. Ca devient presque
comme un acte sexuel. Tu regardes ta femme, tu regardes dans ses yeux et
c'est son âme, c'est une relation." JC Vandamme 

	Le répliquant :
	" Un répliquant quand il naît, il est physically formé comme un gars
de 40 ans, mais son brain... comment on dit ? son computer brain ? son
cerveau, il faut qu'il absorbe tout ce qu'il y a autour, qu'il voie les
couleurs, qu'il touche comment sont les choses, il est aware... " J.C.
VanDamme

	Recréer :
	"Ma devise, c'est toujours : se recréer. Il faut se recréer... pour
recréer... a better you. Et ça, c'est très dur ! Et, et, et, et.... c'est
très facile en même temps" JC Van Damme

	L'enfance :
	J'ai eu une très belle enfance malgré tout... j'ai été élevé du côté
campagne, en dehors de Bruxelles. Et j'ai toujours grandi parmi les chiens.
Les animaux ne parlent pas trop. Ils "parlent" avec du feeling, mais ils
n'ont pas de langage pour nos trouilles à nous. Là j'ai un chien en ce
moment à côté de moi. Je le caresse. JC Vandamme.

	La douleur :
	"Il y a la douleur physique (primaire) et la douleur mentale (qu'on
se rappelle, les souvenirs de la vie) et puis il y a le spirit qui lui n'a
aucune douleur puisque... the final conclusion of spirit is perfection !".
JC Van Damme

	Dieu ou la pensée :
	"Entre penser et dire, il y a un monde de différences (et ils sont
près!). Une personne s'appelle "dieu" et l'autre s'appelle "être humain". Et
on est tous les deux la même chose au même niveau... mais "dieu" voudrait
qu'on pense la vérité sur nous-même et pas ce qu'on dit... Tu comprends ce
que je veux dire? It's a paradigme, un "paradigme" comme on dit en français,
je crois... et bien je n'ai jamais fait une interview comme ça! Je ne sais
pas pourquoi." JC Vandamme 

	I'll be Back :
	"Too much, too fast. Also, when I came to Hollywood, I was alone,
and I fell in with the wrong people. I married this great woman, Gladys, and
she gave me two lovely children, and then I got on the wrong path. I think I
made every mistake a man can make and live to talk about it. But I learned,
I got my family back, I got my live back on track and I'm back, stronger
than ever. Wait until you see Replicant. I think lot of people are going to
be surprised. We're going to have a ninity dag shoot, really take our time
to get things right. I really believethat when I walk into Cannes Film
Festival with this movie, I'll be back as the biggest action star once
again." JC VanDamme


----------



## Olive94 (26 Mai 2003)

Misere, les bafouilles de Jean claude ont faillit faire planter mon os 9


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

Vingt Dieux!!! où est passée l'aspirine???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Il est "trop" JCV !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'aime bien des gars comme ça !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Tout le monde se fiche de sa pomme mais on le plébiscite pour des interviews et en attendant il fait son chemin... top ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, pour les ceusses qui l'ont déjà rencontré, c'est un gars vraiment, mais alors vraiment sympa !!!


----------



## bebert (26 Mai 2003)

Les pensées de Francis Lalanne ne sont pas mal non plus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Les pensées de Francis Lalanne ne sont pas mal non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celui-là, je le déteste parce que c'est le chouchou de ma femme .... .... "qu'est-ce qu'il est beau avec ses bottes et ses longs cheveux... gna gna gna gna gna..."...

Je vais lui en foutre moi, des bottes et tout le reste....!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
En plus il est pas con, et ça ça m'énerve encore plus !











* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben moi, Lalanne il est con, et ça m'énerve encore plus ! Je me dis : "ma femme aime les cons" ... alors je pense : "c'est peut être la raison pour laquelle elle est avec moi depuis plus de trente ans !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et là-dessus, de te poser un tas de questions...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ben moi, Lalanne il est con, et ça m'énerve encore plus ! Je me dis : "ma femme aime les cons" ... alors je pense : "c'est peut être la raison pour laquelle elle est avec moi depuis plus de trente ans !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et là-dessus, de te poser un tas de questions...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ne pas perdre ton courage: "Les femmes on les connaît OU on les aime" Beaumarchais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

Shit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que Barbarella ne verra pas le précédent!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
(Argh, en plus elle le trouve BEAU !)
* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu as touché du doigt le fond de ma détresse...!!!


----------



## macelene (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...tu as touché du doigt le fond de ma détresse...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

m'enfin non, The BIg ce n'est pas l'enveloppe qui compte, écoute,  je ne te connais pas, je peux t'imaginer comme je veux
ça c'est génial, ne desespère pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 
ne desespère pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci pour ton réconfort moral macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais de ce pas acheter toutes les revues télés pour les semaines à venir et censurer toutes les émissions - (un petit déréglage de canal ça arrive !!!) - où ce c.. de Francis passera !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et comme il passe de moins en moins à la télé, j'aurais de moins en moins de boulot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, bien sûr, tu pourrais me dire de le trucider, mais je préfère qu'il vieillisse ... et mal de préférence...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés, macelene !


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2003)

Le carré de l'hypoténuse est égal à la somme des carrés des côtés de l'angle droit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

Le plus court chemin entre deux points, c'est de ne pas y aller !


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2003)

fmfpppmpp pfmppffmfpmfmpp fmmfmfpff fmfppp ppmfmfpff
pfpfmfmff pfmmffmmfppffmpmpp mpmfmf pfmmmmmffppp mpmfmfpff
pfmmffmmfppffmpmff,pfmmffmmfppffmpmmm
pmmmpp pmf'mppfmppffmmmpppmfmpmfmpp ,mppfmp pfmfmfmfffmm fpmppfmffpmfmmm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
"La mauvaise foi est la caractéristique conjuguale la mieux partagée qui soit".
* 

[/QUOTE]
100 % d'accord avec toi ! D'ailleurs, ma femme doit très bien savoir que Francis est un con de première, mais comme elle sait que ça m'emmerde, elle feint de ne pas s'en apercevoir et redouble de gnagnas !
Typiquement féminin tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...mais tellement adorable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : j'ai vécu la même situation (gnagnas etc... ) avec Pierce Brosnan et Mel Gibson, mais quand elle s'est aperçue que je m'en fichais, elle a arrêté tout net !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais donc à nouveau entrer dans l'indifférence et l'ignorance la plus totale....


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

je vais reprendre du café, quelqu'un en veut ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
100 % d'accord avec toi ! D'ailleurs, ma femme doit très bien savoir que Francis est un con de première, mais comme elle sait que ça m'emmerde, elle feint de ne pas s'en apercevoir et redouble de gnagnas !
Typiquement féminin tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...mais tellement adorable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : j'ai vécu la même situation (gnagnas etc... ) avec Pierce Brosnan et Mel Gibson, mais quand elle s'est aperçue que je m'en fichais, elle a arrêté tout net !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais donc à nouveau entrer dans l'indifférence et l'ignorance la plus totale.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
.
et moi DUDE,qu'est ce qu'elle dit de moi,maintenant qu'ont s'est  quitté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
et moi DUDE,qu'est ce qu'elle dit de moi,maintenant qu'ont s'est  quitté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















* 

[/QUOTE]
...je t'aime trop mon Rico pour être franc avec toi !!!













ps : à moins que tu ne soies maso !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je vais reprendre du café, quelqu'un en veut ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Modérateur siouplait ! Alèm a posté un truc inutile et sans intérêt contraire à la charte du forum - un petit bannissement peut-être ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Salut mon Alémou !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Modérateur siouplait ! Alèm a posté un truc inutile et sans intérêt contraire à la charte du forum - un petit bannissement peut-être ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Salut mon Alémou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

peuvent pas les modérateurs, j'suis modérateur aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_oui, bon, j'avais essayé sur mackie, je dois l'avouer, c'est pour ça que je le sais !!_






Salut Mon bigcramé !!


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Ben moi j'en veux bien du café. C'est du frais ou de ce matin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
oui, bon, j'avais essayé sur mackie, je dois l'avouer, c'est pour ça que je le sais !!




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Ben moi j'en veux bien du café. C'est du frais ou de ce matin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis à 175Km de la cafetière de ce matin donc ce sera du frais !


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je suis à 175Km de la cafetière de ce matin donc ce sera du frais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon. Ça marche. Verse pas trop vite j'ai du haut débit, mais la tasse est en USB. 2 sucres STP. J'avais un mug en SCSI mais on ne trouve plus les pilotes pour X.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Désolé, mais j'ai été faire un tour sur le forum "photo numérique" plus particulièrement dans le thread "Mon APN ne monte pas sur le bureau" .....
Je voudrais dire à l'auteur que malheureusement, le mien non plus : voilà trois jours qu'il est sur la moquette, au pied de mon bureau ... et bien, malgré mes encouragements, il ne veut pas monter non plus...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : je poste ça ici pour ne pas me faire virer des forums techniques !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Bon. Ça marche. Verse pas trop vite j'ai du haut débit, mais la tasse est en USB. 2 sucres STP.  * 

[/QUOTE]

je risque pas, je vais meme faire compte-gouttes avec ma connex RTC (ça change d'une freebox, j'vous l'dis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de parler de Francis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si on parlait de Joey Starr ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2003)

moi je préfére mireille mathieu !


----------



## Ruban (27 Mai 2003)

Il est chou pourtant Pierce Brosnan, moi j'aime bien


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Quel temps il fait chez vous ?

Chez moi, fait moche et on voit fleurir les barbelés (G8)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
Et si on parlait de Joey Starr ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...bof ! Au risque d'en décevoir certains, je déteste le RAP ! Voir cette horde de gueulards sortir de leurs cadillacs dorées, sapés comme des nébuleuses et se rincer les dents au champagne pour après aller éructer sur la misère humaine...ça me fait gerber !!!
Je sais que le scénario est réducteur, mais tant pis !
...et tant pis pour les rappeurs purs et durs qui ne rêvent que de la piscine de leurs frères ricains !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le RAP : la seule musique qui n'a pas droit de cité chez moi !!!


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Beaucoup trop clean.
Les types qui ont sans arrêt une bonne haleine, tu vois, jamais l'intérieur des oreilles craspouille, jamais de rougeurs, jamais mal au dos, jamais les ongles rongés...
Moi personnellement ça me fatigue.




Mais bon : c'est pas trop mon truc, les espions.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouai mais il a un style quand meme, des belles voitures... il lui manque que le Power Book


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...bof ! Au risque d'en décevoir certains, je déteste le RAP ! 
Le RAP : la seule musique qui n'a pas droit de cité chez moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais il y a RAP et RAP !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Il est chou pourtant Pierce Brosnan, moi j'aime bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et voilà ! Je vous l'avait bien dit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La question est : "comment concurrencer ce bellâtre lyophilisé et gadgetisé jusque dans le caleçon ?????"


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Quel temps il fait chez vous ?

Chez moi, fait moche et on voit fleurir les barbelés (G8)...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut iMax, tu es dans quel coin ? 
Moi je suis du côté d'Annemasse et les commerçants commencent à se barricader grave !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Moi je suis du côté d'Annemasse et les commerçants commencent à se barricader grave ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...au risque de passer pour un ignare, que se passe t'il dans votre coin ???


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Moi je suis à Lausanne et la aussi c'est pas triste... Mais le pire est à venir...


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...au risque de passer pour un ignare, que se passe t'il dans votre coin ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

LE G8 À EVIAN !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
LE G8 À EVIAN !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! Mes pauvres !!!!


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

Une petite carte pour situer le problème :


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...bof ! Au risque d'en décevoir certains, je déteste le RAP ! Voir cette horde de gueulards sortir de leurs cadillacs dorées, sapés comme des nébuleuses et se rincer les dents au champagne pour après aller éructer sur la misère humaine...ça me fait gerber !!!
Je sais que le scénario est réducteur, mais tant pis !
...et tant pis pour les rappeurs purs et durs qui ne rêvent que de la piscine de leurs frères ricains !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le RAP : la seule musique qui n'a pas droit de cité chez moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Wha ! Que de bon gout et de raison ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je partage tout à fait ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur ce site et y laisser un message sur le forum...

Et les rappeurs sont en plus aggressifs pour la plupart comme le montrent les news de ce même site...  

 [edit de Finn]   Je supprime ton lien iMax. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de mettre un lien pour un site qui ne prone que la haine et de très mauvais lieux communs


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...au risque de passer pour un ignare, que se passe t'il dans votre coin ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

...le G8...

La réunion des 8 plus gros gangsters de ce monde...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je vais reprendre du café, quelqu'un en veut ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

avec 2 sucres stp


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

...et un nuage de lait stp..


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Et les rappeurs sont en plus aggressifs pour la plupart comme le montrent les news de ce même site...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais même que MC Solaar et le plus violent d'entre eux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arrêtez de confondre avec le gangsta-rap siouplait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de parler Joey Starr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Finalement Pierce Brosnan est pas si mal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur ce site et y laisser un message sur le forum...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut iMax !
Je me garderai bien d'y aller, d'une part, parce que j'ai émis un avis qui m'est tout-à-fait personnel que je ne souhaite pas faire partager à tout prix par d'autres, et que d'autrepart, je connais, dans mon coin quelques "rappeurs" biens sympas, qui acceptent ma façon de penser ... donc, respect mutuel et réciproque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ma seule réaction : changer de chaîne quand j'entends du rap !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés iMax


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Mouais, c'est vrai, y'a des bon et des mauvais partout...

Cela dit, je reste persuadé qu'il y'a plus de "mauvais" dans le milieux hip-hop/rap/RnB qu'ailleur...


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Mouais, c'est vrai, y'a des bon et des mauvais partout...

Cela dit, je reste persuadé qu'il y'a plus de "mauvais" dans le milieux hip-hop/rap/RnB qu'ailleur...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et si on parlait du football ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Je pensais justement faire une intervention pour changer de sujet avant qu'on commence à tous s'engueuler...


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Wha ! Que de bon gout et de raison ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je partage tout à fait ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur ce site et y laisser un message sur le forum...

Et les rappeurs sont en plus aggressifs pour la plupart comme le montrent les news de ce même site...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, ces cons de rappeurs, dès que tu les provoques, ils t'insultent... C'est pas comme les MacUsers qui répondent avec tact et gentillesse aux attaques les plus basses des autres cyber-tribus.

Heureusement que c'est le thread des choses intelligentes ici, parce que si c'était celui des conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quant à aimer le rap, on peut effectivement s'en tenir aux clichés dégueulasses que laissent entrevoir les médias grands publics, mais il faut savoir que c'est la partie visible de l'iceberg. Dans le rap, il y a aussi De La soul, Mos Def, TTC, The Roots, La Rumeur, The Streets, John Pass &amp; Some Best,  de la musique belle fait par des gens intelligents.

C'est pas mon genre d'exiger qu'on dise "j'aime pas" plutôt que "c'est nul", mais y a quand même des limites !


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je pensais justement faire une intervention pour changer de sujet avant qu'on commence à tous s'engueuler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je me détends... on fait que si de rien n'était, allez, copains, hein...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Ah ouais, ceux qui t'ont perché ta voiture sur des parpaings, et que quand tu changeais les roues, leur pitt venait te renifler, et puis que tu as finalement souri en disant : "Euh dites donc les gars, il est joli votre clé... votre chien... et c'est heu... c'est joli, enfin... SUPER votre... musique que vous écoutez là, sympa-sympa... dites heu vous pouvez dire à votre cléb... votre chien de heu... revenir vers vous, jeunes gens ?..."
Depuis c'est des potes, ce qu'on appelle : des vrais z'amis.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Et en plus, il a pratiquement raison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trop fort Roberto....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais c'est vrai que depuis que je leur paie un droit de passage pour aller promener mon clébard au square, le soir tard, ils sont plutôt conciliants et délicats même quand ils te tapent !!!


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

...le problème, c'est que les médias, comme tu le dis influencent beaucoup de monde, ce qui entraine une augmentation de la "racaille" (pardonne moi l'expression, mais je les qualifie comme ça).

Ça influence un tas de personnes et parfois ces personnes deviennent violentes, se mettent à faire des conneries, agresser les gens (comme en Suisse la semaine dernière)...
(une fois de plus, voir les news accablantes du site mentionné plus haut...)


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Bon allez, ça suffit, on passe à autre chose...


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ouais, ceux qui t'ont perché ta voiture sur des parpaings, et que quand tu changeais les roues, leur pitt venait te renifler, et puis que tu as finalement souri en disant : "Euh dites donc les gars, il est joli votre clé... votre chien... et c'est heu... c'est joli, enfin... SUPER votre... musique que vous écoutez là, sympa-sympa... dites heu vous pouvez dire à votre cléb... votre chien de heu... revenir vers vous, jeunes gens ?..."
Depuis c'est des potes, ce qu'on appelle : des vrais z'amis.











* 

[/QUOTE]

Donc rappeur = voleur de voiture agressif...
Scuse moi, Roberto, mais ton raccourci pue de la gueule. Ah, c'était de l'humour ? D'accoooord... Mais pue de la gueule quand même.

Sans rancune.


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

Si vous voulez continuer, moi je m'en fous, je suis prêt à argumenter...


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Donc rappeur = voleur de voiture agressif...
Scuse moi, Roberto, mais ton raccourci pue de la gueule. Ah, c'était de l'humour ? D'accoooord... Mais pue de la gueule quand même.

Sans rancune.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Y'a pas de fumée sans feu, on a vu tellement des rappeurs qui foutaient la merde que maintenant...
Vas trainer dans les banlieues pauvres et tu verras ce qu'on y trouve...

Mais le sujet est tellement vaste qu'on pourrait en parler pendant des heures...

Je propose d'ouvrir un thread sur le sujet si il fallait vraiment en parler...


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...le problème, c'est que les médias, comme tu le dis influencent beaucoup de monde, ce qui entraine une augmentation de la "racaille" (pardonne moi l'expression, mais je les qualifie comme ça).

Ça influence un tas de personnes et parfois ces personnes deviennent violentes, se mettent à faire des conneries, agresser les gens (comme en Suisse la semaine dernière)...
(une fois de plus, voir les news accablantes du site mentionné plus haut...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que c'est de la faute au rap en tant que genre musical ? Est-ce une raison pour réduire le rap aux promoteurs de chaines en or, alors qu'il y a aussi de l'intelligence, de la conscience et de la créativité dans cette musique ?

Bon, j'attendrais de sortir du bureau pour en reparler, en toute amitié, hein.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * j'aime bien ta signature Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La tienne aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais mais il a un style quand meme, des belles voitures... il lui manque que le Power Book  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble bien qu'il en a un justement ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Wha ! Que de bon gout et de raison ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je partage tout à fait ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur ce site et y laisser un message sur le forum...

Et les rappeurs sont en plus aggressifs pour la plupart comme le montrent les news de ce même site...   * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble que le titre du thread est réservé aux choses intelligentes. Donc, que l'on n'aime pas le rap ok, mais de là à nous sortir un site anti-rap qui, d'après ce que j'ai vu, vise à une seule chose : ridiculiser le monde du rap et le stigmatiser. On est dans le domaine du stéréotype, des préjugés ( et après on approche la discrimination)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et ce n'est pas le modérateur qui parle là


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble que le titre du thread est réservé aux choses intelligentes. Donc, que l'on n'aime pas le rap ok, mais de là à nous sortir un site anti-rap qui, d'après ce que j'ai vu, vise à une seule chose : ridiculiser le monde du rap et le stigmatiser. On est dans le domaine du stéréotype, des préjugés ( et après on approche la discrimination)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et ce n'est pas le modérateur qui parle là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Certes, je me suis rendu compte que j'aurais pas du sortir cette URL, même si j'aime bien ce site. Je trouve qu'il est marrant. Evidemment, c'est du deuxième degré. 

Enfin bon, on est pas là pour parler de ça...

On parlait de quoi avant de changer de sujet ? Du G8 non ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

L'ambiance s'est refroidie...


----------



## Ruban (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Finalement Pierce Brosnan est pas si mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour toi bébert


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Pour toi bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof, y a que de l'artificiel là dedans. T'enlèves les élastiques et y a plus rien.


----------



## tomtom (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bof, y a que de l'artificiel là dedans. T'enlèves les élastiques et y a plus rien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en plus ils ont bruité la photo pour pas qu'on voie sa mauvaise peau


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

Ouai mais il a un style quand meme, des belles voitures... il lui manque que le Power Book  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

ce cher Joey Starr a un powerbook et une collection de Mac qui défriseraient un certain nombre de macfans !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme Ficelle, j'aime bien NTM. 9-3 Style...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ce cher Joey Starr a un powerbook et une collection de Mac qui défriseraient un certain nombre de macfans !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme Ficelle, j'aime bien NTM. 9-3 Style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*"C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!"*


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

"C'EST DE LA MERDE !!!" 
* 

[/QUOTE]






  tu te prend pour Jean-Pierre Coffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait bien hier France2


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * L'ambiance s'est refroidie...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca pourrait se rechauffer


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ce cher Joey Starr a un powerbook et une collection de Mac qui défriseraient un certain nombre de macfans !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme Ficelle, j'aime bien NTM. 9-3 Style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDD BBBBBBoooooooyyyyy !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Boys, boys, boys


----------



## Fulvio (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 
Y'a pas de fumée sans feu, on a vu tellement des rappeurs qui foutaient la merde que maintenant...
Vas trainer dans les banlieues pauvres et tu verras ce qu'on y trouve...

Mais le sujet est tellement vaste qu'on pourrait en parler pendant des heures...

Je propose d'ouvrir un thread sur le sujet si il fallait vraiment en parler...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ok ok, je reviens, je tiens à m'exprimer sur le sujet, je vais essayer de garder la tête froide. Pour commencer, mes expériences de "banlieues pauvres" sont trois ans dans un lycée de la périphérie lyonnaise où se cotoyait une classe "rurbaine" et middle-class et une autre issue de l'immigration, comme on dit, ainsi qu'un an de vie dans le quartier paumé de Valence, Drôme. Pas Vénissieux, certes, mais j'ai pas vu grand chose qu'on n'aurait pas vu dans un lycée ou gymnase du bord du lac Léman, j'imagine, hormis une incompréhension entre deux communautés condamnées à cohabiter... Maintenant, si on en revient au rap, tous ça n'apportera pas grand chose au sujet.

C'est vrai, il existe un certain rap violent, avide et misogyne, qui s'adresse d'ailleurs à des gens déjà dans ce triste état d'esprit. Et là, oui, on assiste à un triste effet de larsen social, où le produit culturel d'une société violente est lui même violent et n'apaise pas les esprits. C'est d'autant plus regrettable que l'oeil myope des médias généralistes ne semble voir que ce rap-là, histoire de vendre de la rebellion aux djeun's et de la peur aux petites gens. Mais il faudrait pas croire qu'il n'y a que cette face là au rap, et surtout que des gens comme ça dans les "banlieues pauvres" pour l'écouter. Ok, tu vas me dire que c'est pas ce que tu penses, mais c'est dur d'en déduire autre chose à partir de tes propos. Ce que je vois du rap, c'est surtout un gros bloc de trucs commerciaux pas forcément ragoûtant, avec des stars qui thésaurisent un vieux fond de commerce de bad boy et des nouvelles qui surfent sur la mode sans avoir jamais entendu parler de Grandmaster Flash. Une poignée d'agités comme ceux que tu décris, moralement limites, et rarement -- mais ça arrive -- intéressant sur le plan musical. Et qq incorruptibles, qui cherche la création, la poésie, l'intelligence, la subversion subtile ou autre chose qui les distinguent des catégories suscitées. Forcément, ceux-là, pour les trouver, faut les chercher et allez au-delà des préjugés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quant à dire que la qualité est plus rare dans le rap/r'n'b/hip-hop que dans les autres genres, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2003)

J'ai essayé de suivre, mais j'avoue avoir décroché sur la fin... La fatigue sans doute


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Re: Thread réservé à ceux qui n'ont que des choses intelligentes à dire

[/QUOTE] 

plus rien pour le moment


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2003)

attention ne laisser pas votre  souris seul


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Tu fais de droles d'expériences chez toi


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2003)

GA ! ZU ! BO !  MEUH !


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * GA ! ZU ! BO !  MEUH ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, c'est bien tout ça, mais il faudrait songer à se prendre un peu moins au sérieux.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

Barbarella, tu peux être sûre que si tu avais fait un thread sur le Rap on serait on train d'y parler du Burger Quizz...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu avais réservé celui-ci aux propos intelligents et ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on parle du Rap


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
Tu avais réservé celui-ci aux propos intelligents et ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on parle du Rap   * 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! Merci Bébert !!!!!


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * GA ! ZU ! BO !  MEUH ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]


Mais c'est l'alphaber Shadock ça !


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

J'ai aimé et j'aime toujours écouter : Run DMC, Beastie Boys, IAM, Public Enemy, Snoop Doggy Dog, Dr Dre, De La Soul, Queen Latifah, Eminem, 113, Passi, doc Gyneco, Sens Unik, Tupac, Menelik, Suprême NTM etc.














Bon on parle de football ou du G8 si vous voulez !


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * GA ! ZU ! BO !  MEUH ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus il s'est gouré : c'est GA BU ZO MEUH ! Et en Belgique c'est GA BU ZO ARFF !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai aimé et j'aime toujours écouter : Run DMC, Beastie Boys, IAM, Public Enemy, Snoop Doggy Dog, Dr Dre, De La Soul, Queen Latifah, Eminem, 113, Passi, doc Gyneco, Sens Unik, Tupac, Menelik, Suprême NTM etc.













* 

[/QUOTE]
Là, tu cherches Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'y penserai quand tu présenteras ta candidature en qualité de modérateur...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...un modéro rapeux... ça va pas non !!!


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Là, tu cherches Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'y penserai quand tu présenteras ta candidature en qualité de modérateur...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...un modéro rapeux... ça va pas non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups, j'ai oublié MC Solaar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te rassures, je n'aime pas que le rap, j'aime aussi le fromage parce qu'on peut le raper !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je te rassures, je n'aime pas que le rap, j'aime aussi le fromage parce qu'on peut le raper !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai que rap et fromage ça va bien ensemble.....surtout le gruyère (ou l'emmental, je sais plus...) - rapport aux trous dans lequel tu peux plonger pour te cacher en cas de confrontation avec une bande de rappeux déchaînés (en or bien évidemment)...


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai que rap et fromage ça va bien ensemble.....surtout le gruyère (ou l'emmental, je sais plus...) - rapport aux trous dans lequel tu peux plonger pour te cacher en cas de confrontation avec une bande de rappeux déchaînés (en or bien évidemment)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'emmental






La discussion dérape dangereusement vers le fromage, que font les modérappeurs ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
La discussion dérape dangereusement vers le fromage, que font les modérappeurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]










...surtout qu'on navigue sur un forum suisse - dès lors le sujet peut être qualifié de très sensible...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Tous les threads un peu longs vont passer un moment sur le plateau (à fromages) - cf. Concurrencer le train (de chez MGZ)


----------



## tomtom (28 Mai 2003)

j'avais quelquechose de super intelligent à dire et puis v'la que j'm'en rappel plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était sur les paupiettes, les phoques et puis un autre truc


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Dommage, ça avait l'air vraiment interessant


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2003)

On discutait de l'art officiel avec une amie, mais je me suis dit que ça ne valait pas la peine que je vous l'écrive sur les forums, allez plutot lire  Cassandre !!!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * j'avais quelquechose de super intelligent à dire et puis v'la que j'm'en rappel plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'est arrivé pas plus tard que maintenant


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

je vous ai compris ! V


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je vous ai compris ! V



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas moi, peut etre l'heure d'aller se coucher....

Bonnnnnnne nuit !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

... Non rien...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai que rap et fromage ça va bien ensemble.....surtout le gruyère (ou l'emmental, je sais plus...) - rapport aux trous dans lequel tu peux plonger pour te cacher en cas de confrontation avec une bande de rappeux déchaînés (en or bien évidemment)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

 "_J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est ecrit gros_"

Gilbert Montagné


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

 "J'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est ecrit gros"

Gilbert Montagné    * 

[/QUOTE]

De l'intelligence à l'etat pur... moi je suis désolé mais j'aime bien ce genre d'humour, Bravo Gilbert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant j'aime pas sa musique, mais les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

Quand le vin est versé, il faut le boire.


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand le vin est versé, il faut le boire.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vu la noble activité pratiquée par Barbie (ça ne te dérange pas que je t'appelle comme ça ?) à 1 h 30 du mat, je luis prédit une belle casquette en plomb ce matin.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chagregel:</font><hr /> * 

De l'intelligence à l'etat pur... moi je suis désolé mais j'aime bien ce genre d'humour, Bravo Gilbert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant j'aime pas sa musique, mais les gouts et les couleurs...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un gag... C'est pas GM qui a dit ca mais Alain Chabat..


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand le vin est versé, il faut le boire.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, Barbarella, on a encore tout renversé sur la table ?

PS. Je te rappelle que "renversé" convient mieux que "versé" dans le cas présent


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, Barbarella, on a encore tout renversé sur la table ?

PS. Je te rappelle que "renversé" convient mieux que "versé" dans le cas présent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu de tolérance svp: elle n'avait pas retiré ses moufles


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

pourtant, elle boit que de l'eau, Barbarella, non ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * pourtant, elle boit que de l'eau, Barbarella, non ???









* 

[/QUOTE]
peut-être pendant quelques mois après avoir arrêté le lait


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * pourtant, elle boit que de l'eau, Barbarella, non ???









* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien possible : eau de vie, eau de prune, eau de cologne, eau de mélisse, aquavit. Arrêtons, il pleut déjà.


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

c'est bien possible : eau de vie, eau de prune, eau de cologne, eau de mélisse, aquavit. Arrêtons, il pleut déjà.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vous médisez , vous médisez ....


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

vous médisez , vous médisez ....















* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu devrais faire attention à ce que tu dis :
il y a une grande différence entre la calomnie : dire du mal des gens en disant des choses fausses ; et la médisance : dire du mal des gens mais pas forcément en disant des choses fausses.


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu devrais faire attention à ce que tu dis :
il y a une grande différence entre la calomnie : dire du mal des gens en disant des choses fausses ; et la médisance : dire du mal des gens mais pas forcément en disant des choses fausses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

de toute façon, elle boit ce qu'elle veut, c'est pas mon blème !....n'empèche, j'apprécie la précision de ton vocabulaire , je retiens la leçon ...


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2003)

Et c'est tout ce que vous avez d'intelligent à dire


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et c'est tout ce que vous avez d'intelligent à dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai renversé mon neurone.
Faut que j'éponge.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

LE BERRICHON APPLIQUÉ A L'INFORMATIQUE 


Les Anglo-Saxons sont très forts sur la terminologie en « ware » en informatique (shareware, software, freeware, hardware?). 

Mais les Berrichons ? 

Eux aussi ont leurs programmes et ne sont pas peu fier d'en exposer la gamme. 

France profonde, quand tu t'exprimes? 

Comment dit-on en berrichon ? 

 Ø Un serveur réseau : un abreuware 
 Ø Un logiciel très compliqué : un assomware 
 Ø Un logiciel de nettoyage de disque dur : une baignware 
 Ø Un réseau local d'entreprise : un coulware 
 Ø Une poubelle Windows : un dépotware 
 Ø Un logiciel filtrant de compression de données : un entonware 
 Ø Un ensemble d'écrans de veille : un dortware 
 Ø Un logiciel de vote électronique : un isolware 
 Ø Un logiciel de copie : un mirware 
 Ø Un logiciel antivirus : un mouchware 
 Ø Un logiciel de préparation de discours : un oratware 
 Ø Un logiciel pour documents en attente : un purgatware 
 Ø Une salle informatique non climatisée : une rotissware 
 Ø Un logiciel de merde : un suppositware 
 Ø Un logiciel de classement : un tirware 
 Ø Une réunion de responsables informatiques : un tupperware 
 Ø Et enfin, le plus important dans la conjoncture actuelle, un logiciel de demande d'augmentation de salaire : un vatfaireware. 




Allez foreware !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

un peu le foutware, mais


----------

